# Metheglin



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

The mulling spice might mellow with age so consider adding at each racking. I'd do it in a sewed up hop bag in a pail fermenter.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

the spices have not mellowed (yet)  but you need to be careful w/ cinnamon it can spicy hot if it steeps to long... unless that is what you want

mmmm spicy cinnamon mead... I think I'll make that next


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Or make a tincture with the spices and add exactly to taste.


----------

